# gotico



## Old Confù (24 Marzo 2009)

L'anima gotica che c'è in me è sussultata...per la musica e le immagini!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

passeresti un tiro anche a me?


----------



## Old Confù (24 Marzo 2009)

Li stò passando in rassegna un pò tutti su you tube....alcuni mettono un pò angoscia, però lo stile gotico l'ho sempre gradito nelle arti(soprattutto architettura e letteratura)...& poi lo considero un buon modo per esorcizzare le paure!!!!

La musica invece è The Unforgiven dei Metallica, suonata da questa orche 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  stra?!? Apocaliptyca...che, a differenza dei Metallica stessi, non conoscevo, ma che mi sembrano davvero bravi!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2009)

Ehm ehm ...ma non hai messo il link ...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ehm ehm ...ma non hai messo il link ...


per quello le dicevo di passare un tiro


----------



## Grande82 (24 Marzo 2009)

Ed è qui che dovresti angosciarmi!?!?!?


----------



## Old Confù (24 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ehm ehm ...ma non hai messo il link ...

























Ma come l'ho dimenticato???? E quella bottegaia di una Asu nn mi dice nulla...

Ammmore, meno male che ci sei tu!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDrFOu2nvZs&feature=related

e ora ridete se avete il coraggio!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (24 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ed è qui che dovresti angosciarmi!?!?!?


signorina, non faccial la superiore lei ehhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> * Ma come l'ho dimenticato???? E quella bottegaia di una Asu nn mi dice nulla...*
























  ma se ti ho chiesto un tiro


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Marzo 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Li stò passando in rassegna un pò tutti su you tube....alcuni mettono un pò angoscia, però lo stile gotico l'ho sempre gradito nelle arti(soprattutto architettura e letteratura)...& poi lo considero un buon modo per esorcizzare le paure!!!!
> 
> La musica invece è *The Unforgiven dei Metallica*, suonata da questa orche
> 
> ...


già le ballate metal son qualcosa di splendido ... quelle dei metallica ancor di più


----------



## Old Confù (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per quello le dicevo di passare un tiro


nn ti perdonerò mai, per non avermi salvato dalla figurona di merda!!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se ti ho chiesto un tiro


Ma tu lo chiedi per i più svariati motivi il tirooo!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (24 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> già le ballate metal son qualcosa di splendido ... quelle dei metallica ancor di più


suonata con violini e violoncelli poi...e che cos'è!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Ma tu lo chiedi per i più svariati motivi il tirooo!!!!


tutte scuse.
Bottegaia racchietta.
Ti volevo avvisare senza offenderti e ora rigiri la frittatina


----------



## Old Confù (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tutte scuse.
> Bottegaia racchietta.
> *Ti volevo avvisare senza offenderti* e ora rigiri la frittatina


Ma va lààà, da quando sei diventata così delicata????


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Marzo 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> suonata con violini e violoncelli poi...e che cos'è!!!!!


infatti, non ricordo se avevo visto quel concerto dal vivo o in tv, comunque mi son scaricata con il mulo tutto ... già io adoro i metallica, vedi tu


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Ma va lààà, da quando sei diventata così delicata????


guarda che io delicata lo sono sempre... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e comunque il tuo video non mi piace, tiè


----------



## Grande82 (24 Marzo 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> signorina, non faccial la superiore lei ehhhhhhhh!!!


 mmmm già le immagini non sono di mio gradimento... e per ora la musica mi fa addormentare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  capirete pure che stanotte ho dormito pochissimo!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mmmm già le immagini non sono di mio gradimento... e per ora la musica mi fa addormentare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mmmm già le immagini non sono di mio gradimento... e per ora la musica mi fa addormentare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












  non tirare la corda schifosetta!!


----------



## Grande82 (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>





Brugola ha detto:


> non tirare la corda schifosetta!!


 che avete capito!?!??! 
SOno andata a dormire tardi perchè prima ero stata a cena fuori e mi son svegliata presto.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mmmm già le immagini non sono di mio gradimento... e per ora la musica mi fa addormentare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> che avete capito!?!??!
> SOno andata a dormire tardi perchè prima ero stata a cena fuori e mi *son svegliata presto*.....


si..con l'anellino al naso!!!


----------



## Grande82 (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si..con l'anellino al naso!!!


 c'avevo da lavorare io.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















(e poi quando ti svegliano col caffè pronto e i pasticcini, che fai, non ti alzi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















 )


----------



## Old Confù (24 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> infatti, non ricordo se avevo visto quel concerto dal vivo o in tv, comunque mi son scaricata con il mulo tutto ... già io adoro i metallica, vedi tu


Dei Metallica?!? o degli Apocaliptyca?

I Metallica li ascolto da piccolina...premetto che quello che mi rimane nel cuore sono più le ballate, che sono anche di più facile ascolto rispetto al Metal in generale...
Loro mi sono sempre piaciuti!!!


----------



## Grande82 (24 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


 Quoque tu, persa!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	



















Dai basta svaccare il tread di confù (ancora sto sentendo sto schifo di canzone, ma che è, è tristissima, confi!!!)


----------



## Old Confù (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che io delicata lo sono sempre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo posso capire....per molti ma nn per tutti!!!!tiè!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (24 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mmmm già le immagini non sono di mio gradimento... e per ora la musica mi fa addormentare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, ma a questa nn l'abbatte niente!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Scherzi a  parte, ammesso e nn concesso che le immagini nn piacciano....ma la musica, per me è qualcosa di eccezionale, un rifacimento dell'originale, davvero ben fatto!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (24 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Quoque tu, persa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A me ricorda quando ho cominciato ad ascoltarli...tipo 15 anni...
e la trovo splendida....
Triste è triste anche leggendo il testo...ma si sà come sono le ballate Metal....


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

comunque è incredibile l'esigenza di sentire musica in base allo stato d'animo.
Che grande lo trovi triste è normale in questo momento della sua vita.
A me invece non trasmette molto ma è un discorso diverso


----------



## Old Confù (24 Marzo 2009)

Prendete questa....  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kt7L4X4li_k

Gli Extreme sono stati criticati, quando è uscita...snaturava troppo il loro stile...(Metallaro anche quello)...eppure, la trovo di una dolcezza infinita!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque è incredibile l'esigenza di sentire musica in base allo stato d'animo.
> Che grande lo trovi triste è normale in questo momento della sua vita.
> A me invece non trasmette molto ma è un discorso diverso


Da piccola, ero meno positiva di adesso, mi piangevo un pò più addosso e mi arrabbiavo....trovavo i Metallica perfetti per esprimermi!!!!

Tutt'oggi però, se ascolto le loro ballate, le trovo belle e intense... Per niente tristi!!!!


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Marzo 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Dei Metallica?!? o degli Apocaliptyca?
> 
> I Metallica li ascolto da piccolina...premetto che quello che mi rimane nel cuore sono più le ballate, che sono anche di più facile ascolto rispetto al Metal in generale...
> Loro mi sono sempre piaciuti!!!


dei metallica con orchestra d'archi ( non sono ancora riuscita a restar sola il tempo per guardare un video uff  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )

buh, dei metallica mi piacciono praticamente tutte


----------



## Old Confù (24 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> dei metallica con orchestra d'archi ( non sono ancora riuscita a restar sola il tempo per guardare un video uff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solo tu, infatti, hai captato lo spirito di queto thread!!!!


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Marzo 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Solo tu, infatti, hai captato lo spirito di queto thread!!!!


però effettivamente la versione solo musicale con archi la rende più cupa ... più dark gotic ... ha meno picchi "ribelli" rispetto all'originale


----------



## Old Confù (24 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> però effettivamente la versione solo musicale con archi la rende più cupa ... più dark gotic ... ha meno picchi "ribelli" rispetto all'originale


postala se la trovi!!!!


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Marzo 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> postala se la trovi!!!!


dici l'originale originale o la versione dei metallica accompagnati dall'orchestra d'archi?


----------



## Old Confù (24 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> dici l'originale originale o la versione dei metallica accompagnati dall'orchestra d'archi?


quella accompagnata...
l'originale la conosco bene! Anche se conosco meglio Unforgiven II...ma nn so scegliere quale delle 2 mi piaccia di più!!!!


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Marzo 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> quella accompagnata...
> l'originale la conosco bene! Anche se conosco meglio Unforgiven II...ma nn so scegliere quale delle 2 mi piaccia di più!!!!


con unforgiven non la trovo, ci sono one, Nothing Else Matters e altre, suonate con la San Francisco Symphony Orchestra

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziThYl6B2vw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNTK4T87fqs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrynPcz8kZM


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2009)

black album dei metallica è uno dei miei cd preferiti di tutti i tempi.


----------

